# B&M Short Shifter install help



## JimmyJames (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok, how the hell do you get those front two bolts off the stock shifter. The instructions say you need a lift, but there's got to be a way to do it without one. I've tried getting under my car, but I don't really fit. . .Any suggestions?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

basically, drop the tranny.


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

you could try drilling with a strep drill down through the sheet metal right over the top bolts...the you could use a 3/8 drive, an extension, and socket....this might be a bit much ......the last two bolts are the hardest thing, just use something as a lever and torque em real hard, easiest way


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i had to lower the tranny when i did it, pain in the ass just for a shifter
--- dude the b and m is so fuckin loud


----------



## JimmyJames (Feb 3, 2004)

Got the shifter installed about an hour after I started this thread. Just needed the right tool. 

The shifter is very loud. I notice it making noises even at low RPM's, and once you get above 5k game over. I like it quite a bit though. I'm enjoying it much more now that I put the stock shift knob on instead of the metal one B&M gives you. That knob was very uncomfortable, at least for me.


----------



## Glenn (San Jose (May 1, 2002)

JimmyJames said:


> Got the shifter installed about an hour after I started this thread. Just needed the right tool. .


Glad you got it. I used a ratchetening combination wrench to get to those bolts from the bottom of the car. I did not have to remove or lower the tranny to get to the bolts.




JimmyJames said:


> The shifter is very loud. I notice it making noises even at low RPM's, and once you get above 5k game over. I like it quite a bit though. I'm enjoying it much more now that I put the stock shift knob on instead of the metal one B&M gives you. That knob was very uncomfortable, at least for me.


I agree about the noise and that is why I removed my after only 1K miles. I put back the Tomei shifter that orignally came on my front clip, but I don't like the notchiness of this one and the difficulty of getting into first gear. So today, I took off the Tomei and am going to try a stock shifter for a while and see how that works out.

Glenn


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

dude when i get into high rpm's it sounds like a fuckin civic inside my car, its ridiculous, 
wat would that be caused from though....?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what do you mean it sounded like a civic?? civic is a car and so is your 240sx. are you talking crap about hondas??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ronaldo said:


> dude when i get into high rpm's it sounds like a fuckin civic inside my car, its ridiculous,
> wat would that be caused from though....?


 ur 2 inch piping exhaust


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

you know the sound of a normal every day civic with some crappy aftermarket exhaust... thats wat i mean, and you cant deny the fact that its gonna sound like shit


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

and no, im not talkin crap about hondas


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

yup.. didn't have to drop anything. I used a racheting wrench to get the job done.


What version of the B&M did you get? The first one was known to be pretty loud ... the revised version is pretty quiet.

Also, for notchiness, make sure you have GL-4 rated gear oil in your tranny like the manual recommends. GL-5 (which is more common in stores) is not "good" for your tranny.. and makes it really notchy. It makes a world of difference (personal experience)

My B&M is super smooth... it literally just glides into every gear, and it's so precise.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

lol im not exactly sure which version i got


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i want a shifter like that!!!!!!!! lol how much are they/?


----------



## retaHadnoH (Apr 18, 2004)

for the future im gonna need one for the rb25 tranny. is this b/m short shifter stuff universal? sorry, dont know nothing bout short shifters being universal and no i didnt search cuz its not needed so while we on the subject, might as well ask.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, on mine, i believe it says itll work with both sr motor and rb, i think 25, could be all thoguh


----------

